# Is this going to be the new normal?



## JohnD (Apr 16, 2020)

4 WALL Showcase
Here is the vendor list:
Vendors


----------



## TimMc (Apr 16, 2020)

Lights. Bah, humbug! Do the show in daytime. And get off my lawn, you pesky Brontosaurus!


----------



## Footer (Apr 16, 2020)

Thats cute. Where exactly do they think we are going to use these lights? If you are not making plans to turn your venue into a TV studio don't expect to be doing much work in there for the next 6 months to a year.


----------



## Amiers (Apr 17, 2020)

Maybe we will finally upgrade VR tech for everyone to have like they did with computers. 

A real deep dive architecture.


----------



## JohnD (Apr 17, 2020)

TimMc said:


> Lights. Bah, humbug! Do the show in daytime. And get off my lawn, you pesky Brontosaurus!


So says the man who asked elsewhere "Does anyone have an old fashioned crystal ball? This new digital thing just pixelates...  " (I just had to add this for @RonHebbard , who might not have caught it over yonder elsewhere.)


----------

